# 96' E38 Radio Auxiliary Input for i-Pod, MP3 Player



## rogerlin (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi All,

Wish my poor English can make you understoon......

I can not find a good solution to modify my original Radio to connect
with i-Pod or MP3 Player from local Audio Shop, And many product sell
on Web-Shop also not explain specification in detail so I think that
I have to find a solution by myself but I think for this almost 1 year and
still no time to do it.... but finaly I done it today.

My Radio is BMW Business RDS(Made by Blaupunkt)P/N: 65 12 8 352 863
CDC is made by Pioneer P/N: 65 12 8 361 058










After I open the Radio's case and dis-assemble mechanical of Tape
player, I found a 28 pins IC produced by SGS-Thomson TDA7318 this I
knew is a "Digital Controlled Stereo Audio Processor" content 4 pair of 
R/L input and 4 channel output for L-Front,R-Front,L-Rear,R-Rear.










As I trace the signal source and found something interesting as:

FM Radio - R: Pin 8 / L: Pin 12
Tape - R: Pin 9 / L: Pin 13
CD - R: Pin 11 / L: Pin 15
AM Radio ---> All we knew the AM Radio just single mono signal output
so Blaupunkt make the Print Circuit Board connect Pin 10,14 together
to the AM Radio Single output to get a Stereo Pre-Amp.










What I'm thinking??? Does Anyone still listening AM Radio??? But I'm
sure that will not me!!!

So, I just de-soldering the Pin14 to make it "open" and soldering it
with a signal cable Left Channel and continue soldering PCB14 with a
signal cable Right Channel.










A very important thing is: as original circuit there have a small 
connecting capacity connect between Pin 10 and AM Radio Output, It
must be desoldering to open!!! But I'm sorry for that I forgot to 
take a picture for this part..

A picture of new auxiliary input cable layout.










Assemble mechanical of Tape player back to position.










Final out side looking.










Install into car to test: CD, Tape, FM Radio all work as normol, 
the AM Radio is no sound(Sure! It's not connect to any source yet), 
I even turn volume to highest then just got little bit power noise...










Finaly I plug my MP3 Player into this Auxiliary Input, It Work!!!










PS. I don't like to change the original Radio to be any aftermarket
one cause I like to use volume control buttom on steering wheel and
another hand the Radio connected with OBC, I don't want to make any 
modify on original's wire system.

Pick 4 channel output of L-Front,R-Front,L-Rear,R-Rear to connect 
into a 4+1 power amp might will be my next.


----------



## ace transporter (Sep 20, 2012)

like what you did, feeling to also do what you did with the help of a friend. if you can recover the missing pics it would be helpful!


----------



## Bimmer3Series (Aug 30, 2012)

Very interesting, I wonder if this dude is still around, this was posted in '05. I'd love to see the other mod pics too or found out if this could work or if anyone has tried this with the non-"mode" older Business CD to add the Aux Input. Hmmmmmmm....


----------

